# Irland-Reisebericht



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2001)

Hallo Hochseeangler und Irland Freunde!Hier ein  kleiner Urlaubsbericht und Angelereignisse aus Irland im Jahr 1997.
Wir hatten uns vorgenommen nicht immer nur nach Norwegen zu fahren, sondern wollten auch mal was anderes kennen lernen. So kam ich auf die Idee, wie wäre es mal mit Irland. Meine Frau fand die Idee nicht schlecht und so ging die Planerei los. Am Meer sollte es sein ganz klar. Ist eben meine große Leidenschaft die Meeresangelei. Zwei befreundete Familien bekundeten auch gleich Interesse und wollten sich uns anschließen. Also waren wir schon zu dritt. Ich forderte mir von mehreren Reiseveranstaltern Unterlagen an und wir wurden bei Andree`s Angelreisen dann fündig.
Valentia Island hatten wir uns ausgesucht das ist im Südwesten von Irland, eine Insel direkt am Atlantik. Eine wunderschöne Insel mit einer fantastischen Küstenlinie und den saftigen Wiesen wie man sie von Bildern kennt. 
Die Anreise verlief ganz gut, wir waren zwei Tage unterwegs mit Übernachtung in Calais. Von Calais nach Dover fuhren wir mit der Fähre und dann weiter nach Swansea, da fuhr wiederum eine Fähre ab, Richtung Cork. Von Cork hatten wir dann noch 3 Stunden Auto zu fahren und waren endlich im Urlaub.
Nachdem unsere Sachen ausgepackt waren wollten wir natürlich erst mal einen der berühmten Pub`s kennen lernen und fuhren nach Portmagee. Ich muss sagen die Atmosphäre in solch einem Pub ist fantastisch und das Guinness ist echt toll. Abends war dann noch Livemusik mit Tanz das gab unserer Begeisterung dann den Rest.  Absolut irre wie die tanzen das muss man erst mal Live gesehen haben.  
Am kommenden Tag war dann Einweisung von unserem Guide Artur Usinger in die Angelwelt von Valentia Island. Er hat uns alle Angelstellen gezeigt wo man von Land den Schuppenträgern nachstellen kann und wie wir das anstellen sollten. Die beste Angelstelle auf der Insel war dabei der Callou Felsen (Makrelenfelsen), das ist ein Felsvorsprung ca 6-10 Meter über der Wasseroberfläche. Je nach Wasserstand versteht sich. Von dort wird nun mit Brandungsruten gepilkt. 100 Gramm Pilker ohne Drilling mit Makrelenvorfach volle Pulle rausgefeuert und gleich gepilkt weil die Makrelen unterschiedlich tief stehen. So und dann ging das aber ab. 5 dicke Makrelen an der Angel bei der Höhe über dem Wasser, wie sollte das gut gehen, aber mit den Brandungsruten kein Problem. Anstrengend war das natürlich mit den langen Ruten zu pilken hat aber wiederum viel Spaß bereitet. 
Unser Hauptanliegen war ja auf diesem Felsen immer so viele Makrelen wie möglich zu fangen wiel wir die zur Zubereitung von Rubby Dubby und als Köder benötigten zum Hochseeangeln. 
Unser erste Ausfahrt auf den Atlantik haben wir dann mit unseren kompletten Familien bei wunderschönem Wetter genossen. Die Kinder haben geangelt wie die Alten. Dicke Pollack, Dorsche, Köhler und Makrelen. Ich habe versucht nach Norwegenmanier am Grund mit Makrelenfilet zu fischen was auch sehr erfolgreich war. Ich hatte einige schöne Leng und reichlich Katzenhaie und Rochen.
Die nächste Ausfahrt ging dann gezielt auf Blauhai. Wir fuhren mit unserem Skipper A. Usinger zwei ganze Stunden auf den Atlantik hinaus. Bei einer Wassertiefe von 100 Meter stoppte er das Boot. Flacher brauch man das nicht versuchen da ist kein Hai sagte er uns. Nun wurde das Rubby Dubby vorbereitet und die Köder zu Wasser gelassen. 
Rubby Dubby ist ein gefüllter Zwiebelsack mit zerhackten Makrelen, Codlever Oil (Lebertran) und Semmelmehl welches die Duftstoffe aufnimmt und im Wasser verteilt. Der Sack wird dann so Außenbords gehängt das er immer mal ins Wasser eintaucht und Duftstoffe frei gibt.  So zieht man eine Duftspur durch den Atlantik wovon die Blauhaie angelockt werden.
Als Köder benutzten wir eine ganze Makrele auf einem 12,0 Haken mit 4 Meter langem Stahlvorfach von 80 kg.  Das ganze wurde dann so ca 7m ins Wasser gelassen und als Schwimmer kam ein     10cm X 30cm Streifen Styropor zum Einsatz. Die Angelschnur wurde mehrfach um dieses Stück Styropor herumgewickelt bis es hielt. So und nun den Schwimmer einfach vom Boot  20 Meter wegtreiben lassen und aufpassen. Zusätzlich zum Rubby Dubby hat Artur dann noch eine Duftspur von frischen Makrelenblut und Fleischstücken gezogen in dem er eine Makrele nach der anderen an Bord zertreten und zermalmt hat mit den Füßen. Durch das Wasser das ständig durch den Seegang auf Bord hin und her schwappte wurde dann das Blut Stück für Stück in die See befördert. Darum brauchten wir auch so viele Makrelen, auf diese Weise hat Artur 100 Makrelen die wir vor der Ausfahrt fangen sollten verarbeitet. 
Nach 2 Stunden war es dann soweit. Plötzlich verschwand mein Schwimmer, da erkannte ich auch den Sinn des Styropor der Zug der Schnur zerschnitt  das Styropor und die Schnur war frei. Kein Wiederstand mehr der den Drill hätte beeinflussen können. Dieser Drill war aber auch schnell vorbei denn es hing nur ein Hai von 1,5 Meter am Haken. Das war noch nicht das was wir wollten also ging es weiter. Frische Makrele auf den haken und ab dafür. 
Wieder 2 Stunden später. Ich sah plötzlich einen Wasserschwall und ein Rückenflosse neben meinem Schwimmer, echt wie im Film. Das Herz schlug bis zum Hals. Dann kam was erwartet wurde, mit einem Blubb verschwand mein Schwimmer und kam zweigeteilt wieder hoch. Meine Penn Senator 6,0 (war im Freilauf) an der 80 lbs Bootsrute drehte los. Der Hai zog so 50-70m Schnur von der Rolle bis er zum fressen anhielt. Jetzt durfte man nicht zu früh anschlagen aber auch nicht zu lange warten denn wenn der Hai den Köder ganz geschluckt hat lässt er sich hochpumpen wie einen Eimer. Nur wenn der Haken im Maul sitzt wird es ein Drill. Gott sei dank war das bei meinem Hai der Fall. Ich hatte im richtigen Moment Fühlung aufgenommen und zwei mal kräftig angeschlagen. So jetzt die Bremse richtig eingestellt und auf in den Kampf. Der Hai zog nun noch ein mal so 70 Meter Schnur von der Rolle diesmal aber bei geschlossener Rolle und zum Halbkreis gebogener Rute. Der Skipper sagte sogleich „das ist ein Dicker“. Von nun an ging es so eine halbe Stunde hin und her. Mal bekam ich 50 Meter Schnur dann holte sich der Hai die Schnur zurück. Irgend wann wurden die Fluchten kürzer und kraftloser so das der Skipper kurze Zeit später  einen wunderschönen Blauhai von über 2 Meter an Bord hievte. 
Wir haben den Fisch betrachtet, gemessen und fotografiert. Dann haben wir ihn wieder in sein nasses Element entlassen. Das ist in Irland so üblich. Ich hätte auch nicht gewusst was ich mit so einem riesen Fisch anfangen soll. Als der Fisch nun so elegant abtauchte hat man auch schön sehen können warum diese Hai Art Blauhai genannt wird. An Bord war der Fisch einfach nur grau, aber als er dann in den Tiefen des Meeres verschwand leuchtete sein Rücken Stahlblau. Das war ein Anblick den man gesehen haben muss. Beschreiben kann man das nämlich nicht. Auf jeden Fall war das mein bis heute größtes Angelerlebnis wo ich noch lange dran denken werde.
Wir hatten dann ein paar Tage später noch eine Ausfahrt aber da war der Wind zu stark so das wir nicht auf den Atlantik konnten und in einer stillen Bucht bei Knights Town blieben. Dort hatten wir dann noch mal Rubby Dubby am Grund und wollten Leng und Conger fangen. Die wollten aber nicht so wie wir und so fingen wir nur Hunds und Katzenhaie und Stachelrochen. Aber die an einer leichten Pilkrute oder Hechtrute haben auch großen Spaß bereitet.
Nach zwei Wochen war der Urlaub dann viel zu schnell zu Ende, wie immer, und wir mussten in die Heimat aufbrechen. 
Zum Abschluss sei noch gesagt, Irland ist ein Fantastisches Land wo ich unbedingt wieder hin möchte. Nicht nur die Angelei, auch die Landschaft die Pub`s mit dem schmackhaften Guinnes und vor allem die immer netten Einwohner machen das Land zum Reiseerlebnis aller erster Sahne.Ich hoffe ich konnte für ein wenig Unterhaltung sorgen und Grüße Euch


----------



## Andreas_S (2. Januar 2001)

SUPER Jörg!!Echt klasse, ich mach bald einen fertig, schade, dass der Onkel dok kein extra forum für sowas haben will, naja, dann müssen wir unsere berichte in unsere Foren knallen.Andreas

------------------
xxxAngeln In Norwegenxxx
      www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Franky (2. Januar 2001)

Mensch, Jörg!!
Echt genial!!!!!! Hast Du eventuell ein paar Infos zu Andrees Angelreisen??????? Irgendwann (nächstes Jahr?!) ist ein Angelurlaub in diesem Maß fällig!!!!!!
(wenn ich mit dem Studium fertig bin heißt es!)


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## marca (3. Januar 2001)

Hallo Jungs,
kann dem Ganzen nur beipflichten!
Irland ist das Anglerparadies schlechthin.
Wir waren letztes Jahr selbst zum Raubfisch
angeln da. Einfach nur super!
Eine echte Alternative zu Pauschalreisen ist selbst hinfliegen und vor Ort eine Cottage mieten oder wers mag "wild" campen.
In Irland fast übrall erlaubt und kein Problem.
Ein Rückflgticket kostet bei RYAN-air zwischen 100 und 180 DM.
Kann man super übers Internet buchen.
Übers Netz ein Auto gebucht und ab die Lutzie.
Gerade für Franky-student eine echte Alternative.Oder??!
Vor Ort gibt es immer sehr gute Angelguides
die man buchen kann.
Also unsere Reise für dieses jahr ist schon fest geplant.mfg.
marca


----------



## eifelshark (3. Januar 2001)

Hallo Jörg,danke für deinen schönen Bericht. Gerade gestern Abend war ich bei Otti`s Ready auf ein Bier oder so. Wir haben uns dann das Irland-Video von Andree´s Angelreisen reingezogen. Selbstverstänlich haben wir im Anschluss daran den Entschluss gefasst, noch in diesem Jahr dort hin zu fahren. Das wird dann unsere 3 Angelreise für dieses Jahr. Leider muss ich dadurch auf das Wallerangeln am Po verzichten, sonst gibts Ärger mit meiner bessern hälfte. Aber für Irland denke ich kann der Po mal warten bis zum nächsten Jahr.

------------------
Es grüßt aus der Eifel
>
Webmaster-www.dorschfestival.de


----------



## masch1 (16. Januar 2001)

Hi JörgOder besser gesagt Hai Jörg wenn man das Foto betrachtet!
Ein Super Reisebericht von sowas kann man nie
genug bekommen!Petri Heil
masch1


----------

